# Hello from Alabama



## Jazzy (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello all! I'm new to this forum so I thought I'd give you all a short introduction. I live in Alabama with my husband. We have 1 grown daughter. I've got 3 horses. One I show in West. Pleas.,3 dogs, & many barn cats :wink: 
Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey from everyone! And welcome. Got any pictures of your animals? x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome! :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! What breed of horse's do you have?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! Freisian Mirror, I've got 3 quarter horses. Jazzy is 24, Sup(Soup) is 18 & Tex is 4. Tex is the one I show in WP
I will have to figure out how to post some pics. I haven't got that far yet :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Jazzy, your horses sound great!


----------

